# Wife is leaving but is wanting to do the minimum towards support



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My recent story is in the link below.
Wife doesn't wan't to work on the marriage. She's moving to Minnesotta to live with her cousin and start new up there: job, etc. She played the blaming game this whole time that I am unable to communicate. Anyways, it's me and the kids here in Texas. She wants to help out financially while away. Her father is going to help her with payments while she's up North. She told me last night she would pay for our mortgage and her own car note. I said "does Mortgage include utilities?" and she said no. I told her I would give her a list I thought was fair. Of course, this is before I end up filing for divorce once I make my mind up ajnd it's very damn near. Anyways, I have student loans that I racked up while we were married, there's child support, utilities, credit card payments. What course of action should I go?? Need help!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/29945-wife-moving-out-im-not-sure-right-thing-do.html


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to a lawyer in Texas, if that's where you're going to file. Find out what a "reasonable" expectation is. If you're planning on filing soon, you might as well figure out what your budget will be, and how you're going to make ends meet. You might as well start talking about separation of finances now too, like your assets and liabilities. Figure out where you'll stand financially.

C


----------

